# Oh man what a night!! (sleepy eyes!!)



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

So. As most of you know Isaac came home yesterday and was lovey. However he did wee on the carpet alot and also poo'd. Not so clever. I let him out every 30mins, and waited. But he just weed a tiny amount on the carpet loads! And then the poo, he just did it, didn't even look like he needed to go, just got it over and done with. After these accidents I've been saying "no" and putting him outside to show him that's where he goes!
Anyway, for the night time we went to bed really early at 9.30 and I guessed he wouldn't be tired then, so when he moaned we let him out and put him outside, then let him have cuddles until he was sleepy. Put him in his crate and left him. He then whined for ages, and ages, he barked and howled like a little wolf dog!! I couldn't handle it so I took him outside, then brought him in for more cuddles in bed. Again he fell asleep and I put him back. Nope. More howling and crying. So we moved the crate into the bedroom thinking that might help. No. So at about 11 now i put him on the bed and he fell asleep, then put him in his cage and he stayed there quiet  woo. Until about 3am  then he was up moaning again. So outside he goes, wee done, back in then let to fall asleep on the bed before being put in his crate. Off he sleeps till 5, then out for a wee, sleep on the bed, an back in the crate until 7. When my OH gets up and plays with him and takes him outside, until 9 when he falls asleep and we now have been trying to snooze!
I know that's totally bad. And so spoilt. But we live in a flat and I would hate for the noise to wake others, we are in the process of moving to a new 3 story beautiful house in a week, where he will be able to be left to moan because he will be downstairs and we will be on the 3rd floor!
Any help? Hahahaa, please don't be mean and say naughty Laura. I just couldn't handle waking others up and getting complaints when we are only a week from leaving (it's not my own flat) we get our baby back tonight who's been staying at granddaddys and he wakes up in the night as well!  wah!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh dear! My Grandmother would have said "you're making a rod for your own back"!:laugh:
In your position, I would probably have done exactly the same, and start crate training seriously in the new house, although it may take longer...
In the meantime, it may be a good idea not to cuddle him to sleep 
Good luck Laura


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I know it's hard but you need to just ride this week out and Isaac will get used to his crate. Put something in like an old tshirt that you've been wearing to smell of you. Don't go to him if he is crying as he will learn to cry to get you to come. Tough love I'm afraid

As for weeing and knowing that outside is the place - I bought a spray that you spray in the area of the garden you want puppy to wee in. I would take Lolly outside, spray, she would sniff and imedietely wee! Then I would say 'Toilet' in a singy praisy voice and treat! I'll find a picture of the bottle


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry Laura, Janet's right, I just didn't want to be the one to say it :laugh:


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

http://www.partnerspets.com/store/product/6778/Simple-Solutions-Potty-Training-Puppies-235ml/


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Sorry Laura - Hope I didn't sound harsh!!! We went through it will Lolly. Puppies will cry if left alone but I promise that it won't last more than a week (fingers crossed) We got to day 5 with small times of crying through the night and then had the worst night ever! so the next night following advice from here and our vet we tried

The t-shirt
leaving radio on
DAP spray
Really wearing her out before bed

And it worked she slept through and has ever since! 

If you want Isaac to go through the night without having to take him out for a wee then I would suggest you don't go to bed until later (11pm maybe) spending the hour before really playing hard with him to wear him out. Take out for a wee and then leave him in his crate and don't go back until 6am. We decided not to get up in the night for Lolly as I just thought that would reinforce the cry and they'll come thing! She only ever wee'd once in her crate the first night and never again. But I think we were particularly lucky as Lolly picked up the toilet training really quickly!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh sorry - Just read the last line of your post! hmmmn I wouldn't worry about annoying the neighbours as you're leaving anyway  :ciao: :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes I agree - Billy only whined for two nights and then slept through, you may be better just getting it over and done with quickly or you may have more problems in the long run. Also if you get your puppy used to the crate this week then it won't be as unsettling when you move.
Good luck with tonight.
Helen x


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks guys! He has a pillow case in there that we had on our bed as I thought that might help as he was snuggling in bed! Sleeping later is a bit harder as we have a young baby who goes to bed at 8 and then we are so shattered we sleep early because Toby (my baby) wakes a lot in the night. So can always take Isaac out in the night for wees as we will be up anyway!  im just more worried about the noise!x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought the pictures you posted of Toby and Isaac were gorgeous - even showed hubbie last night! Isaac was probably missing licking Toby's ears!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

You'll soon get a routine established that works for you - always tricky at first. It's surprising how quickly pups fit in with your lifestyle. Once you've got over the house-move things'll be easier. Best of luck. x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Laura - it is easier said than done - I would be the same - very concerned about waking other people up and also heart breaking for little Isaac!
When you move house [sounds lovely] its all change again and so Isaac will have new surroundings to get used to and like you say he can cry to his hearts content!
I would have him sleep in your room until then but in his cage with you nearby to reassure him x


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, it's just difficult! We brought our house in July!!! So we were expecting to be in by now  it will only be a week now, so I think I'll just try and keep him happy and then he can learn next week! He is only 7 weeks old, so I think he is a bit small to just be left to cry! (he probably isn't it's just my maternal instinct!!) 
I don't want to spoil him or get him into bad habits and I know it's best to teach him from day one, but would it be really awful to teach him from day seven instead?  naughty mummy!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't be too hard on yourself Laura .. each puppy is different and so are us owners.. I have had puppies that settle during the night from day one without one whimper and others that will whimper non stop... you have to do what suits you.. my only advice would be to make sure Isaac has all he needs if you plan to leave him, sleep area, toilet area and make sure you are calling the shots, not him  you will find a routine soon enough ... we are all here to support you ... puppies are cute but hard work .. it does get easier xxx

Some info on night time routine here, it may give you some ideas ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/16/caring-for-your-new-puppy/

Chin up .. strong coffee ... he will settle soon enough xxx


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks! How can I be cross though! Look at my lovely little boys


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Lauramegan said:


> thanks! How can I be cross though! Look at my lovely little boys


Oh god - I want to cuddle them both! Gorgeous.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Have you tried putting a warm hot water bottle wrapped in a sweatshirt you have worn fora couple of days, in his bed? This worked with our last dog when we brought him home and he was crying in the night.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Good luck Laura. A puppy and a baby are going to be very tough to begin with, as you say dead cute but there will be tears (yours!). There is nothing worse than being tired, I hope you get success tonight, hopefully you are already all asleep.


----------



## macey (Sep 30, 2011)

we brought macey home on friday evening 21st oct. shattered ! the first night wasnt too bad but last night was worse. i have tried putting her in the cage each time she nods off thought it may help her get used to it. shes beautiful and we all love her though we will try again 2nite wish us luck


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

oh good luck, we are struggling too really bad. Everytime he wines we take him outside and then he takes 20mins to fall asleep again. Tonight our aim is to ignore him completely, and let him learn that he has a toilet area in his cage I don't want to be sleeeeeepppy again!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

macey said:


> we brought macey home on friday evening 21st oct. shattered ! the first night wasnt too bad but last night was worse. i have tried putting her in the cage each time she nods off thought it may help her get used to it. shes beautiful and we all love her though we will try again 2nite wish us luck


Haha. Yes.I do wish you luck - I remember those days so well I can only say - they pass


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I have to agree with the ignoring. Isaac is just missing his litter mates. Obi cried for the first two nights but was fine from night three onwards. I found leaving the radio on a talk show helped and something that had my smell on it.

If you're really bothered about the noise why don't you just tell the neighbours you have a new puppy and that there may some noise for a day or two. Oh and I'd be more worried about annoying my new neighbours than ones you are about to leave. Try to be strong and in a few days he will be fine. Good luck.


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't have new neighbours as my new house is detached!! Woo! I have spoken to my neighbours and they are fine with it and understand so that's a weight off my mind now  its more just feeling bad, and it's very loud and keeps us up, it just seems easier at the time to go to him! But tonight we will be strong!!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Lauramegan said:


> oh good luck, we are struggling too really bad. Everytime he wines we take him outside and then he takes 20mins to fall asleep again. Tonight our aim is to ignore him completely, and let him learn that he has a toilet area in his cage I don't want to be sleeeeeepppy again!


It is really tiring in the early days - I thought I was going to have meltdown at times. Good luck for tonight.:hug:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

macey said:


> we brought macey home on friday evening 21st oct. shattered ! the first night wasnt too bad but last night was worse. i have tried putting her in the cage each time she nods off thought it may help her get used to it. shes beautiful and we all love her though we will try again 2nite wish us luck


It may be better to put her in the crate before she nods off so she can get used to the idea? A bit like making the baby fall asleep in the cot first! However, I've not even got my puppy yet - I'll probably be tearing my hair out next week!!


----------

